# Police Cruiser Destroyed by Train During Chase



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

That's one hell of a light bar!

KANAWHA COUNTY, WV (WOWK) - Check out these amazing photos from Jerry Waters after a police cruiser was destroyed by a train during a pursuit in Kanawha County.

Thankfully, no injuries were reported, as the officer driving the cruiser was not in the vehicle at the time of the collision.

Dispatchers say the incident took place on MacCorkle Avenue and US-119, and that the driver of the cruiser were in a foot pursuit with other law enforcement officers away from the vehicle at the time of the crash.

The pursuit began at MacCorkle Avenue SW at Division Street in South Charleston, where the car being pursued then turned onto the railroad tracks near Thayer Street and drove west.

The two people in the car stopped and then fled on foot, before being apprehended and detained near Danner Park in South Charleston.

South Charleston Police continue to investigate.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

More powerful than a locomotive!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Note to self: Don't park on train tracks!
and you know as soon as he bailed out after the guy he thought "what are the chances, it will be fine"


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> Note to self: Don't park on train tracks!
> and you know as soon as he bailed out after the guy he thought "what are the chances, it will be fine"


I'm wondering if they requested dispatch notify the railroad to stop trains in the area and how long it was parked before the train came along.

Either way... Dear Chief, no one was more surprised than I when......


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Oh, I thought this was an INACTIVE rail line.
*Oh, were those TRAIN TRACKS I was parked on?
*So, a Police Vehicle CAN stop cars, but CAN'T stop a train? I'll keep that in mind.
*I swear I parked OFF the tracks. Those damn kids hanging around the area must have PUSHED the car onto the tracks.
*Chief, it wasn't running that well anyway. I saved you the trouble of fixing it.
*Did I mention there was a scratch on the left fender when I started my shift? Oh, well, there was. Oh and the last shift, AGAIN, didn't fill the fucking gas tank!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*My MDT just crashed.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

The one with the most lugnuts wins...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> *My MDT just crashed.


That right there is police car herpes.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I have stopped a train, a boat, and an aircraft in my career.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

I have stopped a train, two horses and an emu.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Tried to stop a senior citizen once and almost got run over 

Blue haired death !


----------



## Blue Line Flex (Jun 7, 2019)

Sgt is mad haha. Glad everyones okay


----------

